# Need some Help



## smokin577 (Apr 21, 2008)

About four years ago I took in a dog for my buddy he was moving and couldn't keep her. The dog was 12 then it is now sixteen and is passing. My buddy loves this dog(Chocolate Lab) and is sad about her passing. I talked to his wife and she thinks I should get him another Chocolate since they are geting a new house. I have never actually bought a real dog I have either adopted the mutts at the pound or was in the right place at the right time to foster dogs. How do I go about find a good lab? Thanks for all the help in advance.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

See utfireman's post: viewtopic.php?f=13&t=6660


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

If your friend wants a porch sitter who's slow and fat, don't look here:
http://utahbirddogs.com/forum/viewt...k=t&sd=a&sid=6534a3ba538ef09b9f0cfa86fda721b3
If he wants a Lab that will be a swamp monster, breathing fire at waterfowl, either of those litters sound really nice.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Don't do chocholate unless you know the dogs are from hunting/field trial lines JMHO.[and statistics]


----------



## MudInBlood (Apr 10, 2008)

BirdDogger said:


> If your friend wants a porch sitter who's slow and fat, don't look here:
> http://utahbirddogs.com/forum/viewt...k=t&sd=a&sid=6534a3ba538ef09b9f0cfa86fda721b3
> If he wants a Lab that will be a swamp monster, breathing fire at waterfowl, either of those litters sound really nice.


I got one of those pups in the pics, and donttreadonme is picking one up tonight. They have awesome bloodlines, and my pup is doing awesome. Better hurry though, if your not already too late.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

MudInBlood said:


> BirdDogger said:
> 
> 
> > If your friend wants a porch sitter who's slow and fat, don't look here:
> ...


Unless you already bought one you are too late. I just got off the phone with Kris and mine is the only one left. I'll post some pics of the little fart tomorrow.


----------



## smokin577 (Apr 21, 2008)

Well after looking and talking with my buddy he decided that he would rather not get another lab(nothing against them he just wants something different). So I got him a Mastiff pup cause but thanks for the info. I have never really bought pure breed but you guy here have shown me some stuff to look at and some of my own research will keep me out of the Pet Store Puppies. Thanks Again.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

donttreadonme said:


> Unless you already bought one you are too late. I just got off the phone with Kris and mine is the only one left. I'll post some pics of the little fart tomorrow.


So are you keeping Boss?


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> So are you keeping Boss?


For now yes. I plan on continuing with Boss and training this pup as well. I couldn't pass up this pup for the price and if he turns out as good as I expect, I will likely be getting rid of Boss. We'll see what the next year brings. I refuse to go another duck season without a well trained retriever so Boss will be with me, at a minimum, until Feb. of next year.

Here is Rosco:

Yep, I am a hillbilly and named my dogs after The Dukes of Hazard.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey Joel,

Is Boss not working out for you? He's barely a year old. There's a lot of work to be done. Roscoe will be there for the fun this hunting season.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

caddis8 said:


> Hey Joel,
> 
> Is Boss not working out for you? He's barely a year old. There's a lot of work to be done. Roscoe will be there for the fun this hunting season.


Oh no that is not the case at all. Boss will be an outstanding dog this season. He will be a wonderful meat dog for sure. He has come a long way in his training. I have 110% confidence in his abilities as a hunting companion. The biggest reason I got this dog is Boss isn't papered and I want to run some hunt tests and trials. I know I can get a limited registration on Boss to run him in HT/FT but this pup comes from championship blood lines and should make a great competitor. Boss is a wonderful hunting dog but I think he lacks a touch of drive for a competitve level dog. We still have a lot of training to do with Boss on advanced retriever work but he will get there. I am not determined to sell him at this point. If Rosco performes to the level that I hope he will, it would just be unfair to keep them both. I will only hunt one of them and I would obviously always take the better of the two. If Boss is the better then he will stay, if it is Rosco, then Boss will find a new home. Time will tell and for now I am just happy to have them both.


----------

